# making sputnik sinkers



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

A while back I read where you could make a sput. sinker and use weed eater nylon instead of the wires . Sounds interesting. Does anyone have any experience in making these sinkers .thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't see how it wouldn't just melt at 600+ degrees.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> I don't see how it wouldn't just melt at 600+ degrees.


I'm guessing they took a Bank sinker, drilled holes in it, and then added the weed-eater line, which was probably glued in place ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> I'm guessing they took a Bank sinker, drilled holes in it, and then added the weed-eater line, which was probably glued in place ?
> 
> Tight Lines !


I guess. But if I can't hold with a storm or frog tongue, I head to the pier or the house so I'm not the one to ask about sputniks.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

weed eater nylon instead of the wires .............you are kidding right?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*weed eater nylon instead of the wires*

will look good in the tackle box - worthless on the turbulant sea floor. (IMHO).


----------

